# Cheese Cake pic Heavy



## tropics

I know everyone claims they make the best Cheese Cake. I believe my friends and neighbors when they tell me, they don't know if they like can I try it again LOL I hope this Q-View Helps

line the bottom of your spring form pan with Parchment Paper













100_3784.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






Trim around leaving extra 













100_3785.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






Next you will want to wrap the outside with foil,I have a heavy duty and use one piece













100_3786.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






The Graham Cracker Crumbs,Butter,Sugar will make your bottom crust













100_3787.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






All mixed and ready for the pan













100_3790.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






Forgot to take pic put press the mix down as even as you can

Now the filling

Cream Cheese, Sugar, Flour get blended til smooth













100_3791.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






You have the idea now so after doing all the steps you are ready with the filling

Fill the pan













100_3794.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






The baking sheet is,for you to pour water in after it is in the oven.

This will help to keep your cake from cracking, oven shot hope the water shows













100_3796.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






The next shot is what I look for,this little dimple and color













100_3797.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






approximately 5 min later it is time to come out 













100_3799.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






Cool to room temp see how it shrinks back down













100_3802.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






Here is were the extra Parchment Paper comes in,you can lift the whole cake or slide it onto another plate













100_3813.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






Wow it is time to cut the cake













100_3817.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






Have another piece 













100_3818.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2016






Thanks for looking and I hope to hear from ya if you make this

Richie

Recipe

                                              Cheese Cake

    * 1 Pack graham crackers, crushed 1 cup graham cracker crumbs 
    * 4 tablespoons butter, melted
    * 1/2 tablespoon butter to grease the pan  
    * 4 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese
    * 1 cup white sugar
    * 1 cup Heavy Cream or ( milk )
    * 4 eggs
    * 1 tablespoon vanilla extract
    * 1/4 cup all-purpose flour

   * For 7" pan use half 

DIRECTIONS

   1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 9 inch 
springform pan.( Line bottom with Parchment Paper, Wrap spring form pan with foil)
   2. In a medium bowl, mix graham cracker crumbs with melted butter. 
Press onto bottom of springform pan. 
   3. In a large bowl, mix cream cheese with sugar & flour until smooth. Blend in
 milk, and then mix in the eggs one at a time, mixing just enough to
 incorporate. Mix in sour cream, vanilla and  until smooth. Pour filling
 into prepared crust.
   4. Bake in preheated oven for 1 hour 30 min.to 1hr 45 min. when the center looks like a little dimple it is done.. 
Remove from oven and cool to room temp.
Chill in refrigerator until serving.
Kitchen Aid Mixer works best for this.

I used my small pan for this.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Lookin' good...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

Awesome looking cheesecake, Richie!

Points for a great tutorial!

I'm thinking some cherry or blueberry pie filling on top would really take it to the next level!

Judy & I both love cheesecake. Going to have to try your recipe!

Al


----------



## worktogthr

Wow Richie, now I want lunchtime dessert!  That looks great!! Points!


----------



## tropics

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Lookin' good...JJ


Thanks Jimmy J


----------



## tropics

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking cheesecake, Richie!
> 
> Points for a great tutorial!
> 
> I'm thinking some cherry or blueberry pie filling on top would really take it to the next level!
> 
> Judy & I both love cheesecake. Going to have to try your recipe!
> 
> Al


Al this does not need any makeup,try it plain first. Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics

worktogthr said:


> Wow Richie, now I want lunchtime dessert!  That looks great!! Points!


Chris you are going to be busy trying to do that for lunch.Remember it has to cool LOL Thanks 

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert

Miss Linda is going to hate you Richie!!  She just started her diet, but she really LOVES cheese cake.

One question.  Do you wrap the pan to keep heat in or out?  Looks like you have the foil shiny side out.  You get questions like this from someone whose idea of baking is nuking a slice of pie  LOL.

The good news is, when I make this, I can put the blame on you, so I don't catch whatever.  And I WILL be making this one, cause it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Thanks for the tutorial, Richie.

Gary


----------



## tropics

GaryHibbert said:


> Miss Linda is going to hate you Richie!!  She just started her diet, but she really LOVES cheese cake.
> 
> One question.  Do you wrap the pan to keep heat in or out?  Looks like you have the foil shiny side out.  You get questions like this from someone whose idea of baking is nuking a slice of pie  LOL.
> 
> The good news is, when I make this, I can put the blame on you, so I don't catch whatever.  And I WILL be making this one, cause it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tutorial, Richie.
> 
> Gary


Gary Thanks I am glad you asked about the foil. The foil is to keep the water out,the water is needed to keep the cake from cracking.When ms Linda eats that she going to Love me and hate you for knowing me LOL Thanks for the Point I appreciate it Buddy

Richie


----------



## worktogthr

tropics said:


> Chris you are going to be busy trying to do that for lunch.Remember it has to cool LOL Thanks
> Richie



Haha I saw this post while eating my lunch at work and I wished I could have a nice slice for dessert!


----------



## b-one

Tasty looking cheesecake! :drool


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Job, Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Outstanding!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Richie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Outstanding!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


John Thanks before joining SMF that was the only thing I baked,other then Apple Pie  No Rolls,bread Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## gary s

Wow !   We love Cheesecake Problem is we are trying to cut back on Sweets ----- But  will definitely have to give this a try

Looks Fantastic  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





        
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## tropics

gary s said:


> Wow !   We love Cheesecake Problem is we are trying to cut back on Sweets ----- But  will definitely have to give this a try
> 
> Looks Fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


I keep making these I am going to have to, buy a door expander Its not that bad to make and it is not as heavy as the NY Style Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## disco

Great looking cheesecake! I want some!

Points, Richie.

Disco


----------



## tropics

Disco said:


> Great looking cheesecake! I want some!
> 
> Points, Richie.
> 
> Disco


Disco my apologies I must have unsubscribed from my post,just seen this and Thank You thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## disco

tropics said:


> Disco my apologies I must have unsubscribed from my post,just seen this and Thank You thanks for the point I appreciate it
> 
> Richie


Well, there has been a tear on my cheek. Har! No problem, we all have lives.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Just got a spring form pan (finally), so I'll be making this very soon.

Gary


----------



## martincarmelama

Thanks for posting such an amazing recipe!! Your cheesecakes look amazing, want to have a slice of it right now. Will surely give a try to it this weekend.


----------



## tropics

Martincarmelama said:


> Thanks for posting such an amazing recipe!! Your cheesecakes look amazing, want to have a slice of it right now. Will surely give a try to it this weekend.


Thank you post it up when you do

Richie


----------



## b-one

Of all the threads to pop back up! I could really go for a slice or two!


----------



## redheelerdog

Richie, man, I missed this one.

That cake is awesome, I'm gonna have to try this. Amazing...













Points-and-More-Points.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ May 29, 2016


----------



## tropics

b-one said:


> Of all the threads to pop back up! I could really go for a slice or two!


  Thanks b-one


redheelerdog said:


> Richie, man, I missed this one.
> 
> That cake is awesome, I'm gonna have to try this. Amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points-and-More-Points.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ redheelerdog
> __ May 29, 2016


 Red you don't need a KA any electric will do.Thanks for the points I appreciate it.

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert

Richie you're gonna get me killed.  I just made the peach cobbler tonight and now this thread pops back up.  I know I have plenty of cream cheese in the fridge to make another one of these, but Miss Linda told me tonight (after her second piece of cobbler) that if I don't quit making all these deserts I'll have to roll her down the hallway to the bed.  LOL

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Absolutely awesome Richie, not sure how I missed this... But this cheesecake will be made soon !  Thanks !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Absolutely awesome Richie, not sure how I missed this... But this cheesecake will be made soon ! Thanks !


Justin thanks I have been making this for awhile and haven't changed anything Thanks for the points I appreciate it. I have to make one for a B-Day party Monday

Richie


----------



## indaswamp

YUM!!! points!


----------



## radio

Great tutorial and end result!!!  That reminded me I have not made on in way too long!  Gotta fix that soon!  Thanks!


----------



## tropics

indaswamp said:


> YUM!!! points!



Thank you post it up when you make it,thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics

radio said:


> Great tutorial and end result!!!  That reminded me I have not made on in way too long!  Gotta fix that soon!  Thanks!



Thanks I haven't made one in a month that is long time for me,we love it thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Tom112

Amazing tutorial and the recipe looks delicious.

Thanks for this.

How long would you keep it in the oven if you have a low powered oven.


----------



## tropics

Tom112 said:


> Amazing tutorial and the recipe looks delicious.
> 
> Thanks for this.
> 
> How long would you keep it in the oven if you have a low powered oven.



Tom I have gas stove and no idea on electric.Only thing I could suggest is look at the pics to see how I finish it
Richie


----------



## ab canuck

I see this thread has resurfaced, great tutorial, I make one similar to this and it could use a tweak, going to try yours, Thx for posting recipe.  Definite like.


----------



## tropics

ab canuck said:


> I see this thread has resurfaced, great tutorial, I make one similar to this and it could use a tweak, going to try yours, Thx for posting recipe.  Definite like.



Charley Thank You it has been a proven success with everyone I have made it for,a few members on here have also made it with success Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

